# logos



## Schnubbi (2. April 2002)

moin moin!

Habt ihr ein paar gute sites mit guten logos 

(firmenlogos bis hin zu selbst gemachten)

auf Lager!

Ich brauche nur ein paar Ideen! Ich will nicht 

kopieren, geschweigedenn klauen, ich will nur 

mal anschauen! 

Ich hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen ....

mfg   schnubbi


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

hmmm
Lass deiner Fantasie freien lauf weil Sites kenn ich nicht wenn Firmenlogos suchst dann fahr durch die Innenstadt und schau dir die Geschäfte an


----------



## Wolf of Doom (2. April 2002)

vielleicht hilft dir das einwenig
http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/spezial/logodesign.htm


cya wolf


----------



## C.Bird (2. April 2002)

Ganz OK....steht das wichtigst drinnen was man wissen sollte!


----------



## DjDee (2. April 2002)

http://www.logo.nino.ru/main/?id=135


----------

